# Camp Perry



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Has anyone gone off Camp Perry this week?

How far are people getting out and are you seeing machines going out? 
I cant find any ice reports or fish reports.

Looking to try Saturday if its safe. 

Thanks


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I thought they cut off public access from there years ago???


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

there was post on odnr facebook that feb. 16th they was allowing 200 vehicles per day for fifteen dollar parking fee


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

They opened back up just recently, first day was Tuesday the 16th but no one went out that day. It is a first come/first serve to the first 200. They have 200 parking spots and it cost $15 per vehicle. Opens @ 4:30 am and have to be off property @ 10:00 pm.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I tried going out on snowmobile Wednesday. I was first machine to leave the beach. Spudded out 500 yards and got to some slush and ice just shy of 5" being the only machine there I decided to load up and go to catawba


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

General said:


> I tried going out on snowmobile Wednesday. I was first machine to leave the beach. Spudded out 500 yards and got to some slush and ice just shy of 5" being the only machine there I decided to load up and go to catawba


Thanks for the feedback. How was the ice at Catawba? You do any good fishing


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

McMish said:


> Thanks for the feedback. How was the ice at Catawba? You do any good fishing


Extremely rough and very noisy. Set up on about 7" only caught 1 perch


----------

